# Seitz blind catch broken



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

It looks like I've lost the little spring in the Seitz blind catch which ensures that the bottom blind clips over the top blind.

I've done a search but can't find any listing for a replacement spring. 

Has anyone carried out the same repair?

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Richard, 

The spring will not be available as a spare part. The sole UK importer for Seitz spares is leisurespares.co.uk who will be able to assist with your enquiry.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might help Richard, click on the drawings to expand them


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Sent an email to Leisure Spares, but they only list the repair kit on their website which includes a lot of things that I don't need.

Do you think that the front part of the catch can just be unclipped as I might be able to make up a suitable to spring to go in behind.

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening RichardD, 

Just as I thought about the spring, although reading my original post not well communicated that it would be part of a kit rather than available singly.

I have never taken one of the handles apart however if it went together than most things can be taken apart again however be careful as breaking the handle would then require the purchase of a repair kit which you are trying to avoid.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have recently replaced a spring. The catch just pops off with gentle 
leverage using a small screw driver
Whilst I had a replacement spring from an old blind a spring from a ball point pen or similar would work


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you meaning the catch at each side or the central squeezed one.

I looked at mine and couldn't see how they come apart.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

This would be the central squeezed one (technical term??)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

